# Κύπρου και Πατησίων



## Costas (Jan 28, 2009)

Η κινητοποίηση στο τέως παρκάκι της Κύπρου και Πατησίων συνεχίζεται. Γίνεται προσπάθεια να υπάρξει οργάνωση με βάρδιες για την ακύρωση των σχεδίων Κακλαμάνη, οργάνωση δηλαδή επιπέδου που δυστυχώς έπρεπε να υπάρχει _πριν_ από την κοπή των δέντρων. Αλλά πώς; Με 30 άτομα; Απόψε ήταν 700. Τέλος πάντων. Σήμερα το πρωί οι φουσκωτοί του δημάρχου έσπασαν δύο ζευγάρια γυαλιά ενός αντιστεκόμενου, τον έριξαν κάτω και τον κλώτσαγαν στην πλάτη και στην κοιλιά. Επίσης, άρπαξαν βίαια φωτογραφική μηχανή από μιαν άλλη αντιστεκόμενη με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει κι αυτή κάτω, και της άρπαξαν και το κινητό, με το οποίο συνέχιζε να τραβάει φωτογραφίες μετά την αρπαγή της φωτ. μηχανής.
Αυτά, από πρώτο χέρι. Να και λινκ όμως στο tvxs.gr


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2009)

Αυτό που έκανε σε μένα εντύπωση είναι η συμμετοχή και η ριζοσπαστικοποίηση του κόσμου. Βέβαια, υπάρχει συμπαιγνία της αστυνομίας. Σήμερα την ώρα που έκαναν επιδρομή οι μπράβοι, όλως τυχαίως η αστυνομία απουσίαζε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2009)

ΣΥΝΑΥΛΙΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ το ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 31/01/2009

ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 5.00 ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΕΩΣ ΤΙΣ 12.00 ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ
ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΚΟ ΚΥΠΡΟΥ & ΠΑΤΗΣΙΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΨΕΛΗ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΛΕΗΛΑΤΗΘΗΚΕ
(ΚΟΠΗ 55 ΔΕΝΔΡΩΝ) ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΗΜΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ 26.01.2009 ΚΑΙ 28.01.2009.

ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΗΔΗ ΟΙ:
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΠΟΥΛΙΚΑΚΟΣ - ΣΠΥΡΙΔΟΥΛΑ - ΣΤΑΘΗΣ ΔΡΟΓΩΣΗΣ - ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ - COMMON SENSE - YELLOW ELEPHANT ENSEBLE - ΑΕΡΑ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ - GENITALS - TRISLA LOON - NAKED AS WE - PINK TANK PROJECT - ΤO STUDIO ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΣΕΦΟΝΗΣ - ΕΝΕΔΡΑ - ΜΑΘΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΠΑΝΤΕΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΨΕΛΗΣ

ΟΣΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ: ΤΗΛ. 6973163383

Η ΛΙΣΤΑ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ.


KATOIKOI ΚΥΨΕΛΗΣ


----------



## Elsa (Jan 30, 2009)

Και την Κυριακή οι κάτοικοι μας καλούν σε γλέντι:


----------



## Elsa (Jan 30, 2009)

Δείτε αυτό το βίντεο. Απαντάει σε όλα τα ερωτήματα που ίσως έχουμε για το θέμα.
Ο γεωπόνος Κώστας Τάτσης μιλάει στο TVXS.


----------



## Popi (Jan 31, 2009)

Λόγω βροχής δε θα γίνει η συναυλία σήμερα!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 2, 2009)

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία:
_[...] Χθες το πρωί οι κάτοικοι φύτεψαν άλλα 50 δενδρύλλια - πικροδάφνες και πεύκα και δύο δέντρα που είχε ξεριζώσει το συνεργείο του δήμου και ακολούθησε λαϊκό γλέντι με μουσική, φαγητό και κρασί! Στο γλέντι συνεισέφερε και ο κρεοπώλης της γειτονιάς διαθέτοντας δωρεάν τα απαραίτητα εδέσματα και κρασί.

Γύρω στις 2 μ.μ. πραγματοποιήθηκε και ποδηλατοδρομία διαμαρτυρίας για την κοπή των δέντρων με σύνθημα «Κακλαμάνη, δεν σε θέλει ο λαός, την μπουλντόζα σου και μπρος», ενώ έκλεισαν για λίγα λεπτά και την Πατησίων και μοιράστηκαν αφίσες με τη φωτογραφία του δημάρχου, που έγραφαν: «Νικηταράς ο δεντροφάγος», «Ομέρ Πριόνης» και ο «Δράκουλας της Πατησίων».[...]_

Το πορτραίτο του από εδώ:


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2009)

Συναυλίες στο υλοτομημένο παρκάκι Κύπρου και Πατησίων, Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή βράδυ:


----------



## Elsa (Feb 9, 2009)

Πώς και με ποιους κάνει τις δουλειές του ο Δήμαρχος Αθηναίων, από τον Ιό της Ελευθεροτυπίας.


----------



## anef (Feb 13, 2009)

Εδώ, στην Ελευθεροτυπία, λέει πως ο δήμος ζητάει 98 εκ. δραχμές από τους κατοίκους γιατί, λέει, τους αναβάθμισε την περιοχή. Είναι δυνατόν; Δεν είναι τελείως απίστευτο; 
(Προφανώς για να είναι σε δραχμές η υπόθεση είναι παλιότερη, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία)


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2009)

Είναι και παραείναι δυνατό και αληθές. Τις μέρες της υλοτόμησης συζητούσα με μια κυρά από μιαν από τις γύρω πολυκατοικίες και μου το έλεγε. Η συγκεκριμένη είχε πληρώσει.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 13, 2009)

Σχετικό δημοσίευμα του Έθνους:
_Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποιοι κάτοικοι που ήδη έχουν πληρώσει το ποσό που αναλογεί στο διαμέρισμά τους για την αναβάθμιση της περιοχής.

«Εχω δώσει στον δήμο 10.000 ευρώ, αλλά είναι απαράδεκτο που θέλουν να μας καταστρέψουν. Είχα λίγες οικονομίες και τα έδωσα για να έχω το σπίτι μου και τώρα μας παίρνουν και την ανάσα μας. Είναι από τα ελάχιστα πράσινα σημεία της Πατησίων αυτό το παρκάκι, αλλά κανένας δεν νοιάζεται. _


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2009)

Το μπλογκ του υλοτομημένου παρκακιού:
http://kiproukaipatision.blogspot.com/

Έχει μέσα και μια ωραία παρουσίαση σχετικά με το ψέμα πάρκιν-και-δέντρα-αποπάνω, από διάφορες περιοχές του Δήμου Αθηναίων, καθώς και κάποιες κάρτες από τα αποτελέσματα της δημοσκόπησης της VPRC, με τίτλο "Μερικές απαντήσεις στο δήμαρχο!!".


----------



## Elsa (Feb 28, 2009)

Δυστυχώς το είδα μόλις τώρα και εχει ήδη αρχίσει. Στο πάρκο γίνεται προβολή της ταινίας του 1973, _Themroc_ με έναν τρομακτικό Μισέλ Πικολί στον κεντρικό ρόλο! 






Βρείτε την σε βίντεο όσοι δεν την έχετε δει...


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2009)

Η Ανοιχτή συνέλευση του ΠΑΡΚΟΥ Κύπρου και Πατησίων σας προσκαλεί:

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ, 08/03/09:
21:30 = Προβολή της ταινίας "LIBERTARIAS"





*Η Ομαδική Έκθεση "15χρονών" από το "Αsh in Art", αφιερωμένη στον Αλέξη Γρηγορόπουλο παραμένει στο χώρο του πάρκου ΕΠ' ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟ για όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας!

**Η Έκθεση Διαμαρτυρίας "1 δέντρο - 1000 δέντρα" παραμένει στο χώρο του πάρκου ΕΠ' ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟ για όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας!!

**dentra


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2009)

*Τι χρειάζεται για να γίνει ένα πάρκο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας;* Όχι πολλά. Ένα κοπτικό για την άσφαλτο, τρία-τέσσερα κομπρεσέρ, ένα λάστιχο για πότισμα, φτυάρια, αξίνες, μερικά δεντράκια και, κυρίως, πολλή μα πολλή θέληση και αποφασιστικότητα.

Όλα αυτά τα διέθεταν και με το παραπάνω τα μέλη της Πρωτοβουλίας Κατοίκων Εξαρχείων και οι τουλάχιστον 500 άνθρωποι κάθε ηλικίας που συγκεντρώθηκαν το Σάββατο στο –ήδη πρώην– πάρκινγκ στη συμβολή των οδών Χαρ. Τρικούπη, Ναβαρίνου και Ζωοδόχου Πηγής. Και μέσα σε δέκα ώρες έφτιαξαν οι ίδιοι το πάρκο για τη δημιουργία του οποίου ο Δήμος Αθηναίων είχε αποφασίσει πριν από 18 χρόνια χωρίς όμως να προβεί ποτέ στην εκτέλεση της απόφασής του.

http://www.athensvoice.gr/articles/av,17242,Έτσι_απλά_έγινε_πάρκο.html


----------



## Elsa (Mar 15, 2009)

Το ιστολόγιο του πάρκου: Το πάρκινγκ τους,πάρκο μας
και on line petition για μηχανικούς (το οικόπεδο ανήκει στο ΤΕΕ)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2009)

http://server.protothema.net/~sunday/downloads/211soma.pdf (σελ. 77)

Τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια άρχισαν να καταγράφονται οι αστικοί μύθοι. Διάφορες φήμες και δοξασίες, που όλοι ξέρουν ότι είναι αλήθεια, αλλά έτσι και ρωτήσεις από πού τις έμαθαν η ιστορία γίνεται σαν την Παλαιά Διαθήκη. «Αβραάμ έτεκεν Ισαάκ, Ισαάκ έτεκεν Ιακώβ…» και μετά «Ιακώβ έτεκεν τον Αλέκο» και κάπου εκεί η ιστορία χαλάει γιατί αρχίζει η κουβέντα: «Ποιον Αλέκο; Αυτόν με το πρακτορείο για το Στοίχημα; Ή μήπως λες τον άλλονα με το μεγάλο καρύδι; Ελα μωρέ, αυτόν που παλιά τα είχε με την…». Ετσι πάνε και οι μύθοι των πόλεων. «Και πού στον διάολο έμαθες την ιστορία για το μπουκάλι;». «Μια φίλη της αδελφής μου δουλεύει νοσοκόμα στη Βούλα, εκεί την πήγανε για να το βγάλουνε και της το είπε μια άλλη νοσοκόμα που…». «Και πώς το ξέρεις, ρε φίλε; Εσύ του έβαλες το ψάρι μέσα;». «Ασε την πλάκα και να τα πιστεύεις αυτά που σου λέω. Λοιπόν, ένας συνάδελφος του αδελφού μου έχει μαγαζί στην ψαραγορά. Στην ψαραγορά, λοιπόν, υπάρχει ένας ιχθυέμπορας που πουλάει ψάρια ειδικά για να τα χρησιμοποιούν οι gay. Πήρε, λοιπόν, έναν σαργό ένα-ενάμισι κιλό». Σε αυτό το σημείο εννέα στους δέκα ανοίγουν το στόμα και συμφωνούν. Γιατί υπάρχει ένα κοινό χαρακτηριστικό στους αστικούς μύθους: απευθύνονται σε ευήκοα ώτα. Σε ανθρώπους που θέλουν να πιστέψουν την ιστορία που τους λες. Ο τελευταίος, λοιπόν, δημοφιλής αστικός μύθος της Αθήνας είναι το δάσος της Πατησίων που κατέστρεψε ο Νικήτας Κακλαμάνης.​ 
Όλοι το ξέραμε. Το τελευταίο τροπικό δάσος της Αθήνας, εκεί όπου πάνω στις πελώριες σεγκόβιες μαϊμούδες και εξωτικοί παπαγάλοι διασκέδαζαν με τις φωνούλες και τα τιτιβίσματά τους τούς κατοίκους του κέντρου. Τον τροπικό παράδεισο στη γωνία της Κύπρου με την Πατησίων, που είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον Κόπολα για να γυρίσει τα εξωτερικά τού «Αποκάλυψη τώρα», αυτό το παρθένο δάσος κατέστρεψε ένα πρωί ο δήμαρχος Αθηναίων για να το κάνει πάρκινγκ. Πάρκινγκ λένε ότι θα γίνει ο δήμαρχος και η κυβέρνηση, εμείς όμως ξέρουμε ότι εκεί οι Αμερικανοί σχεδιάζουν να κατασκευάσουν το μυστικό ελικοδρόμιο «Χάβα Ναγκίλα», από το οποίο θα απογειώνονται τα ελικόπτερα για να βομβαρδίζουν τον λαό της Παλαιστίνης.

Τώρα ότι το συγκεκριμένο μέρος είναι το πολύ ενάμισι οικόπεδο πολυκατοικίας, ότι μιλάμε για μία ντουζίνα δέντρα, τα οποία κόπηκαν για να γίνει πάρκινγκ για τους κατοίκους και υπήρχε πρόγραμμα να ξαναφυτευτούν και ότι αυτή τη στιγμή στο οικόπεδο ούτε δέντρα υπάρχουν ούτε πάρκινγκ γίνεται κανέναν δεν ενδιαφέρουν. Το θέμα είναι ο μύθος. Να μπορείς να λες: «Θυμάμαι τότε που πλακωνόμαστε με τους μπάτσους στο μέρος όπου ο δήμαρχος είχε κόψει τα δέντρα;».​
 
*Πιο πέρα στην Πατησίων υπήρχε το εργοστάσιο του Φιξ. Οταν αποφασίστηκε να γίνει πάρκο, τα ίδια άτομα που σήμερα χαλάνε τον κόσμο για το δάσος της οδού Κύπρου κάνανε διαδηλώσεις να μείνει εργοστάσιο και να γίνει χώρος συναυλιών.*


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

Ναι, ναι. Αστικός μύθος και η ελευθερία, η ισότητα, η αδελφοσύνη, το περιβάλλον. Τα μόνα που δεν είναι "μύθος" είναι οι "πραγματικές" πραγματικότητες: η ιεραρχία, η βία, η εκμετάλλευση, η καταπίεση, η παθητικότητα, το από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Ψοφήστε με τα μάτια ανοιχτά, ρε!!! Τα όνειρα είναι μύθοι, ρε!!! Και, πού 'στε; Ψοφώντας φιλήστε μας και τον κώλο, έτσι;

(Σχόλιο αντίστοιχου επιπέδου με το αποπάνω άρθρο)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2009)

Costas said:


> Αστικός μύθος και η ελευθερία, η ισότητα, η αδελφοσύνη, το περιβάλλον.


Για μένα το να βάλω τον δάκτυλόν μου εις τον τύπον των ήλων θα είναι όταν έστω ένα 10% των συγκεκριμένων ατόμων που ζητά πάρκα σε ξένα οικόπεδα διαθέσει _το ίδιο_ κάποιο δικό του οικόπεδο για να γίνει πάρκο ή άλσος ή παιδική χαρά. Δεν είμαι καθόλου απαιτητικός — ένα 10% να _ίδω εκ ταις χερσίν αυτών_ να διατίθεται για το κοινό καλό, θα είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος και υπερικανοποιημένος και θα τους δοξολογώ τους εν λόγω στρατευμένους στο κοινό καλό εις τον αιώνα και θα έχουν καταρριφθεί όλοι οι μύθοι, αστικοί και βουκολικοί, από την πρώιμη αρχαιότητα και εντεύθεν. Ένα δέκα τα εκατό. _Μόνο_. Walk the talk, ρεεεεεε! :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

Χωρίς περίσκεψιν, χωρίς λύπην, χωρίς αιδώ
μεγάλα κ’ υψηλά τριγύρω μου έκτισαν τείχη.

Και κάθομαι και απελπίζομαι τώρα εδώ.
Άλλο δεν σκέπτομαι: τον νουν μου τρώγει αυτή η τύχη·

διότι πράγματα πολλά έξω να κάμω είχον.
A όταν έκτιζαν τα τείχη πώς να μην προσέξω.

Aλλά δεν άκουσα ποτέ κρότον κτιστών ή ήχον.
Aνεπαισθήτως μ’ έκλεισαν από τον κόσμον έξω. 

_Γιατί όμως να απελπίζομαι; ας ανοίξω την τηλεόραση
κάποιος θα βρεθεί εκεί να με παρηγορήσει.

Αρκεί να αποφύγω τες Σειρήνες, που με καλούν,
η επίβουλες, να βγω να τα γκρεμίσω._


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 20, 2009)

Το Διοικητικό Εφετείο Αθηνών με σημερινή απόφασή του ανέστειλε την οικοδομική άδεια που επέτρεπε την ανέγερση γκαράζ στην Κυψέλη, στις οδούς Κύπρου και Πατησίων.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι ο δήμος Αθηναίων είχε κόψει δέντρα στο συγκεκριμένο πάρκο προκειμένου να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα κατασκευής του γκαράζ.

Η αναστολή ισχύει μέχρι να εκδοθεί απόφαση επί της κυρίας αίτησης ακύρωσης που έχουν καταθέσει οι κάτοικοι της Κυψέλης.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=997062&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2009)

Από τις σημερινές εκδηλώσεις των ...οικοπεδοφάγων Κύπρου και Πατησίων (tvxs).


----------



## Elsa (Mar 31, 2009)

Μια ελπιδοφόρα εξέλιξη, που αν προχωρήσει φαίνεται οτι θα είναι προς όφελος όλων, για το θέμα του οικοπέδου του ΤΕΕ στα Εξάρχεια, που οι κάτοικοι με πολλή προσωπική δουλειά προσπαθούν να μετατρέψουν σε πάρκο.
Αντιγράφω από την χτεσινή ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ:

_Την ανταλλαγή του οικοπέδου ιδιοκτησίας του ΤΕΕ επί των οδών Χαριλάου Τρικούπη, Ναυαρίνου και Ζωοδόχου Πηγής, με προσφυγικές πολυκατοικίες της λεωφόρου Αλεξάνδρας, προκειμένου να μετασκευαστούν σε έδρα του ΤΕΕ με ταυτόχρονη ανάπλαση της περιοχής, ανακοίνωσαν σε κοινή Συνέντευξη Τύπου ο Δήμαρχος Αθηναίων Νικήτας Κακλαμάνης και ο Πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ Γιάννης Αλαβάνος.
Η πρόταση αυτή, όπως τόνισαν, απευθύνεται στον υπουργό ΠΕΧΩΔΕ Γιώργο Σουφλιά και τη διοίκηση της ΚΕΔ, στην αρμοδιότητα/ιδιοκτησία των οποίων υπάγεται σήμερα η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των διαμερισμάτων (περίπου 180 από τα 228) των συνολικά οκτώ (8) προσφυγικών πολυκατοικιών της λ. Αλεξάνδρας. Πρόκειται για πρόταση εναρμονισμένη με τη γενική ιδέα της ανάπλασης στη λ. Αλεξάνδρας που έχει ανακοινωθεί από τον υπουργό ΠΕΧΩΔΕ, ταυτόχρονα και με την πρόσφατη απόφαση του υπουργού Πολιτισμού Αντώνη Σαμαρά, που μετά από γνωμοδότηση του Κεντρικού Συμβουλίου Νεωτέρων Μνημείων, κήρυξε ως μνημεία και άρα ως διατηρητέες τις προσφυγικές πολυκατοικίες (δημοσιεύθηκε στις 3/2/2009).
Με τον τρόπο αυτό, όπως τόνισαν και οι δυο ομιλητές, είναι δυνατόν να δοθεί λύση στο ζήτημα της στέγασης του ΤΕΕ, ενώ παράλληλα να δοθεί διέξοδος στη διελκυστίνδα που δημιουργήθηκε στο οικόπεδο ιδιοκτησίας του ΤΕΕ στα Εξάρχεια, όπου η Πρωτοβουλία Κατοίκων της περιοχής προχώρησε πριν λίγες ημέρες σε κατάληψη με το αίτημα να γίνει πάρκο.[...]
Πριν από το Πάσχα, κοινή επιτροπή του Δήμου και του ΤΕΕ θα έχει συντάξει το φάκελο με όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία, ώστε η πρόταση να κατατεθεί στο Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο, τη Διοικούσα Επιτροπή του ΤΕΕ, το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ και την ΚΕΔ.
Για τη στέγαση του ΤΕΕ υπολογίζεται να απαιτηθούν τέσσερα κτίρια των προσφυγικών πολυκατοικιών (υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα γίνει υπόγειο αμφιθέατρο), ενώ στα υπόλοιπα, πέραν των νομίμως κατοικημένων, μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν προτάσεις για τη στέγαση ενός Μουσείου των Προσφύγων της Μικρασιατικής Καταστροφής, τη δημιουργία ξενώνα φιλοξενίας συγγενών νοσηλευομένων στο αντικαρκινικό νοσοκομείο «Άγιος Σάββας» κλπ.[...]
_
Βέβαια, ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι, γιατί όλα είναι ακόμα στα λόγια. Άλλωστε ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ, δικαίως, κράτησε πισινή: 
_«το ΤΕΕ δεν μπορεί παρά να επανέλθει στα σχέδια του για αξιοποίηση του συγκεκριμένου οικοπέδου προκειμένου να στεγάσει τις υπηρεσίες του, εάν η πρόταση περί ανταλλαγής δεν γίνει δεκτή και δεν υλοποιηθεί εντός εύλογου χρονικού διαστήματος»._


----------

